
How to Replace Windows 7 with Linux Mint - jrepinc
https://www.zdnet.com/article/how-to-replace-windows-7-with-linux-mint/
======
imdyingboys
I actually tried this, but the video drivers just wouldn't work with my
graphics card. This meant I couldn't play any games.

Honestly I shouldn't be playing games anyway, but I don't have that much self
control.

